# Diablo III beta testing scheduled for Q3 2011



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*10th May 2011 11:12 AM*

Darren Allan







 Diablo III is keenly awaited by action RPG fans everywhere, ourselves included.

 The next Diablo game promises more finger-clicking, loot-hoovering goodness, with a robust trade system apparently in the works to facilitate weapon and item swapping between players.

 As regards a release date, Blizzard recently remarked that they were in the home stretch with the game. And now the company has announced when public beta testing is to begin.

 According to an article on 1UP.com, internal testing has just begun, and the public beta will launch in the third quarter of 2011, which could mean any time from July to September.

 Previously folks were hoping that Diablo III would be out this year, but that beta schedule seems to suggest that could be pushing it. A Christmas release is still feasible, but the smart money is now on early 2012.

 As much as it pains us to say that. As ever, though, we’d rather they get it right than rush it.


----------

